# Mondio World Championship



## Candy Eggert

http://mondioring2009.fr.gd/PARTICIPANTS-_-TEILNEHMER.htm?PHPSESSID=1a53d2f0569df25f27ad8eb9e64fd6a5

The very best to our USA team ;-) Next year for Jeff and Buko :smile:


----------



## Denise Picicci

My friend Melissa and her male Lycos are part of the USA team and want to wish them luck, also good luck to the rest of the teams.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Denise Picicci said:


> My friend Melissa and her male Lycos are part of the USA team and want to wish them luck, also good luck to the rest of the teams.


And Steve Garvin is my long time friend ;-)~ So there Denise  Seriously I hope_* all*_ of the USA team does well. This is the best of the best! I'm looking forward to the videos ;-)


----------



## andreas broqvist

Heja emma och Xa säger jag


----------



## Candy Eggert

Ok Andreas....translation please ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Good luck to the USA team!!!

If USA wins and Swiss second, I'm happy but if it's the other way round, I'm more than happy!!!!


----------



## Denise Picicci

Candy Eggert said:


> And Steve Garvin is my long time friend ;-)~ So there Denise  Seriously I hope_* all*_ of the USA team does well. This is the best of the best! I'm looking forward to the videos ;-)


Ok Candy you made your point:lol: it is nice to know someone competing at this level, it just makes it a bit more special.


----------



## Candy Eggert

I was teasing you Denise ;-) It is nice to have friends in HIGH places! Cause the rest of mine reside under bridges 

I hope they update the website results page regularly for those of us who have an interest ;-)


----------



## andreas broqvist

Candy
I was saying GO emma and her dog Xa. Go Sweden


----------



## Candy Eggert

andreas broqvist said:


> Candy
> I was saying GO emma and her dog Xa. Go Sweden


If course I knew that, Andreas ;-)~ I was just testing you ;-)

Go Emma and Xa!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Didn't I post a video of Tim Bartlett running that dog ??


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien

Good Luck to team USA!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think it is great. The only negative to me is that we couldn't get more handlers and their dogs out to this kind of experience. I would love to see a full team out there getting that kind of experience.

I also cannot wait until we grow enough to have selectiffs or whatever we would call it. That is gonna be a really bright day for me.


----------



## Denise Picicci

Candy Eggert said:


> I was teasing you Denise ;-) It is nice to have friends in HIGH places! Cause the rest of mine reside under bridges
> 
> I hope they update the website results page regularly for those of us who have an interest ;-)


I knew that Candy:lol::lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Go Team USA and the support team (club members and decoys) that prepared the dogs. Special Go Team for Team California (Steve and Bogan) and Extreme Ring Club for helping them get there ! :-D


----------



## Erica Boling

They started competing today, correct? Anybody have any updates???


----------



## Julie Blanding

Jeff: Since "Buko is a hell of a lot more impressive than anything in <acronym title="Mondio Ring">Mondio</acronym> right now" it's a shame you couldn't make it over there..

Best of luck to the team 
Julie


----------



## Denise Picicci

Heard from Melissa and her and Lycos recieved 171.5/200 not bad for a still green and just turned 2. Hats off to her for going there and trialing along with representing the USA for MR1.

I was also told Steve with Bogan recieved a 229/300 for MR2 congrats to this team as well and for representing the USA team.

Have not heard about Lisa with Mongoose.


----------



## kendra velazquez

I`m so proud of both of them! Melissa and Lycos What a great team they are and all the hard work they both have done, Congrats again =D> I can`t wait to come over to watch the video`s.
Steve with Bogan Another super job well done!=D>Can`t wait to hear from Lisa to see how see does. Good job you guys very nice team this year:grin:


----------



## Candy Eggert

Denise Picicci said:


> Heard from Melissa and her and Lycos recieved 171.5/200 not bad for a still green and just turned 2. Hats off to her for going there and trialing along with representing the USA for MR1.
> 
> I was also told Steve with Bogan recieved a 229/300 for MR2 congrats to this team as well and for representing the USA team.
> 
> Have not heard about Lisa with Mongoose.


Thanks for sharing the news Denise ;-) Much appreciated!

I think the 3's go tomorrow and Saturday?!


----------



## Erica Boling

Results are up....

http://mondioring2009.fr.gd/RESULTA...tm?PHPSESSID=1a53d2f0569df25f27ad8eb9e64fd6a5


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am waiting for video. Steve's dog is a good one. I want to see what they were doing over there.

I am really waiting to see Lisa mop up over there, she is due, and Mongoose is mature now, and they have been doing a lot of training with Fernando to get ready.

How cool would it be to have a USA Mondio cup Champion ?

I heard that G'Tim is doing there thing the same time. Anyone heard from that camp ?? (It is Mondio )


----------



## Candy Eggert

Yes Jeff video, damni it ;-)~ I haven't heard any news from Steve but maybe Denise/Kendra have access to one of the team members.

That would be so righteous and deserving of Lisa and Goose to win the Worlds!!! She's done such a GREAT job with him! She made history last year, didn't she?

It was also nice to see more than one member go this year! I'm sure it was an experience of a lifetime ;-)


----------



## andreas broqvist

Ooooh Yes Sweden number one  Go Monica


----------



## andreas broqvist

I do not get the points in III. Emmas has the second higest score but shes way don in the listing. I and II is listed from higest to lowes but III they are everywhare. How come?


----------



## andreas broqvist

Ok Now I gott it. Its not uppdated. She got 4 place


----------



## Candy Eggert

Congrats to Sweden in the 1's ;-) And 4th place in the 3's is awesome !!! 

It would be easier to figure out placement in the 3's if they listed them in descending order like they did the 1's and 2's.

Good job by the USA Team ;-)


----------



## Rachel Schumacher

According to my sources Tom did it again! Congrats and you go Tom! And I believe Eva Renz is 2nd followed by Rainer. 
Rachel


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Here are the results 

http://mondioring2009.fr.gd/RESULTATS-_-RESULTS-_-ERGEBNISSE.htm

It is the CUP not the world championship. The scores are brutal, I can only imagine what mischief the judges were up to. It is real easy to make a Mondio trial a SOB to work through. With scores like that, the video is going to be interesting. Try not to think of it as "didn't pass" if the judge was a poop head, you would be lucky to pass. Just rank the scores in your head.


----------



## Candy Eggert

On the US Mondio website it says "World Cup", so I guess I assumed I wouldn't know the difference if it bit me in the butt  But regardless I'm sure it was a tough trial and it should be! 
Videos will really tell the story...stayed tuned ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Here is the "Championship"

http://translate.google.com/transla...oring-gtim.com/&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us


----------



## vincent demaio

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is the "Championship"
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...oring-gtim.com/&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us


 
Is there any video of this event of team usa???..i looked on youtube but couldnt find anything


----------



## vincent demaio

vincent demaio said:


> Is there any video of this event of team usa???..i looked on youtube but couldnt find anything


 
i would really like to see video of steve garvins dog, bogan des ombres,,cant seem to find any vids


----------



## Candy Eggert

vincent demaio said:


> i would really like to see video of steve garvins dog, bogan des ombres,,cant seem to find any vids


Hi Vincent,
Did you contact Steve directly? If you need his email addy, PM me.


----------

